# Windshield Wipers Stopped Working



## nunce1 (Oct 28, 2004)

It was recently raining here in the desert and when I first got in my car, the wipers worked fine. The rain started to let up so I turned them off. When I turned them back on again, nothing happened, not even a motor sound. They were working perfectly just a few minutes before that, but now nothing. I checked the fuse panel for the one labeled with windshield wipers on the little useless diagram on the fuse panel cover, and the fuse is fine. Any suggestions? The wiper fluid function works, but just to let out fluid - it still doesn't cause the wipers to move.
It's a 2001 2.0L VW Jetta.


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Wipers Stopped Working (nunce1)*

Could be a few things...relay, wiper motor, wiper stalk, wiper arms stripped on motor, etc. I'd start with the relay and checking to see if the motor is moving at all.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Windshield Wipers Stopped Working (zero.)*

when i got my jetta last september, the wipers didnt work either. it wound up being that the screw that holds the motor and the arms together came out and once i put it back on it was fine. sometimes its stupid stuff like that. good luck.


----------



## Q213 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine stopped when it was pouring. Not cool. I took the wiper assembly off and sure enough it had seized up on one side. Motor was still good so I Took the motor off the seized assembly Replaced with new assembly Reinstalled which is no joke bro. Had a shop tell me they never do that because it impossible to get back on and the blades wipe like normal. They were right. Purchased a used assembly(motor/wiper arms and it worked perfectly. Best of luck. 
Bentley Manual you my only friend!


----------

